# modine garage heater issue



## woodmeister (Dec 8, 2008)

anyone with a hot dawg heater having a problem with the insulation panels deteriorating ?


----------



## PaulRicklefs (Dec 10, 2008)

woodmeister said:
			
		

> anyone with a hot dawg heater having a problem with the insulation panels deteriorating ?



What do you mean by insulation panels?


----------



## Redox (Dec 10, 2008)

I hae no experience with that heater specifically so take this for what it's worth.  If the insulation is between the heat exchanger and the outer jacket, it is what is giving you the protection from the ceiling overheating.  If it is just the surface breaking down, it is probably no big deal, but if it is collapsing onto the heat exchanger, it is liable to start a fire.  Can you post a pic or give more info?

Chris


----------



## woodmeister (Dec 10, 2008)

yea, the sheet metal around the heat tubes has insulation that is covered with a metal foil. It appears that over time as the heat  tubes get up to temp. they have slowly broke the insulation down tothe point the 'foil' has become brittle ind is blowing out of the unit.


----------



## woodmeister (Dec 15, 2008)

Well I spoke to Modine didn't get any good info. I ordered the replacement insulation panels from them ( 3 apx. 12x14 = $80.00) man that hurts I still can't sit down i'm sure the materal can be had elsewere for 1/10 the price. Oh well


----------



## PaulRicklefs (Dec 16, 2008)

woodmeister said:
			
		

> Well I spoke to Modine didn't get any good info. I ordered the replacement insulation panels from them ( 3 apx. 12x14 = $80.00) man that hurts I still can't sit down i'm sure the materal can be had elsewere for 1/10 the price. Oh well



Sorry to hear about that.  Sucks when they can't make a quality product even though you pay a quality price.  If I were you I'd consider not replacing the insulation and just letting it ride.  As long as the fan is working you will have plenty of heat transfer off the heat exchanger to the air.


----------

